# Quietest compressor



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

I currently have the Viair 380 and I feel that its pretty loud.. One of my friends has the Viair 444 and its noticeably quieter. What do you guys recommend????


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm running the 444c after previously running the 380c. I highly recommend the 444c, but if you look into Air Lift's latest releases you'll find an isolator kit which will take a lot of the vibrating sounds out of the equation. 
http://www.airliftperformance.com/control-systems/compressor-isolator-kit/


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I'm running dual 444's, pretty quiet. The noise doesn't bother me though, since the pumps are doing their job.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Went from the 380 to dual 444 . It's such an upgrade .


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

How's the AZ OBD in terms of noise?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

ll Black Blurr ll said:


> How's the AZ OBD in terms of noise?


 fairly loud, very fast.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

^ not to mention, quite a drain on your electrical system especially if you're running two


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is a perfect solution for those who are sick of hearing or feeling their compressors! They work on the Viair 380, 400, 444, 450, and 480. These new isolators will take up the same footprint as the factory Viair mounts, no need to drill new holes on existing setups. Anyone that was able to check out our demonstration at H2O would agree that they are a great solution for noisy compressors. 



























http://www.airliftperformance.com/control-systems/compressor-isolator-kit/


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

^ I may just have to get that


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can definitely do it cheaper/yourself if you don't have one of those specific compressors :thumbup:

Examples of my old and new ones, new is not quite done. But honestly it helps a TON! Even with 3 OB2s


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

^ kewl


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

i dig that sh!t. :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You can definitely do it cheaper/yourself if you don't have one of those specific compressors :thumbup:
> 
> Examples of my old and new ones, new is not quite done. But honestly it helps a TON! Even with 3 OB2s



Didn't your compressors vibrate themselves to pieces?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

najob08 said:


> Didn't your compressors vibrate themselves to pieces?


Nobody knows the cause of the compressors failing but it is possible. That is why in my revision i am including isolations between the compressors and the frame, not just the frame to the car like i used to have. :thumbup:


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

my vibration absorbers aren't as solid and sturdy as the ones above, but for $0.75/each I can't complain :laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

444s are a good speed and quieter, as stated above. AZ will be the faster, more expensive option. I run a single 444 and a 5 gallon on my current setup, I have it under the spare tire and its very quiet inside the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a more expensive route, but I've found the OB2 sitting on the Large size EXO mount is very quiet.


----------

